# Ψηφοφόρε του Βελόπουλου



## nickel (May 30, 2019)

Στους δρόμους που διαλέγω συχνά όταν κάνω βόλτα στη γειτονιά μου κάποιος ζωγράφισε πριν από μερικούς μήνες έναν τεράστιο φαλλό με σπρέι πάνω στο οδόστρωμα. Κάθε φορά που περνάω αποκεί νιώθω την ανάγκη να γράψω ένα σύντομο σημείωμα και να το απευθύνω στο παλικάρι που αποφάσισε να είναι αυτό το αποτύπωμα που θα αφήσει στον κόσμο. Όλο το αναβάλλω, όπως και μερικές δεκάδες πολιτικά σημειώματα που έχω νιώσει τον πειρασμό να γράψω και ευτυχώς δεν έγραψα.

Σήμερα όμως είδα τον ίδιο σχεδόν φαλλό σε μια πολύ εύστοχη γελοιογραφία με πολύ ευρύτερη απεύθυνση. Ψηφοφόρε του Βελόπουλου — εσένα σκέφτηκα!


----------

